# Green Mr. Crushy



## Jstorm (Dec 4, 2021)

Thought I would share the Green Mr.Crushy I got at the bottle show in Terre Haute today. Been looking for it for some time. Nice meeting Cokemanracer there. He had a booth there. Glad I went .




 .


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Dec 4, 2021)

Congrats on getting that beautiful bottle! What is the glass maker on it?


----------



## Jonnycrush (Dec 5, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thought I would share the Green Mr.Crushy I got at the bottle show in Terre Haute today. Been looking for it for some time. Nice meeting Cokemanracer there. He had a booth there. Glad I went .View attachment 232591View attachment 232592 .


Nice find!! Looks to be in good shape. I have one but it’s in very bad shape, but price was right. Congrats


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Congrats on getting that beautiful bottle! What is the glass maker on it?


Thanks


----------



## mrosman (Dec 5, 2021)

Lovely bottle Jim.... it is not easy to find, is beautiful and a great addition to your early Orange Crush collection. Congrats again, Michael (Mickey)


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> Nice find!! Looks to be in good shape. I have one but it’s in very bad shape, but price was right. Congrats


Thanks


mrosman said:


> Lovely bottle Jim.... it is not easy to find, is beautiful and a great addition to your early Orange Crush collection. Congrats again, Michael (Mickey)


Thanks Micky. Love your book. Glad I have it. No more guessing on O.C. bottles. Have a great week.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Congrats on getting that beautiful bottle! What is the glass maker on it?


No glass maker on it.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> No glass maker on it.


There's a 29 N on the bottom. Sorry I missed it. Could mean anything.


----------



## embe (Dec 5, 2021)

Ouch, nice bottle.  Been on my bucket list for a while


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thanks


29 N was all that was on there . Probably mold number


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

embe said:


> Ouch, nice bottle.  Been on my bucket list for a while


Got lucky.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> Nice find!! Looks to be in good shape. I have one but it’s in very bad shape, but price was right. Congrats


I would have bought one in not so great shape but you can't really find them. Thanks


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thank





embe said:


> Ouch, nice bottle.  Been on my bucket list for a while


Thanks for that.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 5, 2021)

WesternPA-collector said:


> Congrats on getting that beautiful bottle! What is the glass maker on it?


Just 29 n on the bottom


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 6, 2021)

Great bottle indeed! Congrats to you!
There are at least 3 variations...the one you have O.C with a stippled neck, mine is the same but has a smooth neck, and there is a O-C with the dash, and it has a stippled neck. 
I believe there is a fourth with O-C and a smooth neck but I can't say for sure because it was about 8 months ago we were reviewing these bottles.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 6, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Great bottle indeed! Congrats to you!
> There are at least 3 variations...the one you have O.C with a stippled neck, mine is the same but has a smooth neck, and there is a O-C with the dash, and it has a stippled neck.
> I believe there is a fourth with O-C and a smooth neck but I can't say for sure because it was about 8 months ago we were reviewing these bottles.


Yes. I think there is the fact that there's a dot instead of a hyphen between O.C.I guess its just another variation of the older bottles. Who knows why. Thanks


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 7, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Just 29 n on the bottom


That is the date code. The numbers 16- 29 followed by the letter N. On some the letter precedes the number. Your bottle is 1929 made by American Bottle Co. at their Newark, Ohio glass plant. I gave a link to bottle manufacturers marks. Scroll down to the letter N look for 17N. It explains what I just did if any doubts.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Glass Manufacturers' Marks on Bottles ~ Page Four
					

Marks on Glass: Extensive alphabetical list of trademarks on bottles, fruit jars, insulators & tableware with basic info on glass companies!



					glassbottlemarks.com


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is the date code. The numbers 16- 29 followed by the letter N. On some the letter precedes the number. Your bottle is 1929 made by American Bottle Co. at their Newark, Ohio glass plant. I gave a link to bottle manufacturers marks. Scroll down to the letter N look for 17N. It explains what I just did if any doubts.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ROBBYBOBBY64. I should have know that. It went right over my head. Dang it! Lol


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 7, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thanks ROBBYBOBBY64. I should have know that. It went right over my head. Dang it! Lol


Who thinks of American with the letter N, maybe an A. Too much to remember as one individual, as a whole community we are unstoppable. Glad to help.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 7, 2021)

Interesting to note the Table provided by the Bottle Research Group (Bill Lockhart, Bill Lindsey, Carol Serr, Pete Schulz, and Beau Schriever) is conflicting.
It shows that N is from Obear-Nester Glass Co.  I have a Canadian Crush bottle made by this firm with the N inside a box as described in the table.
Check out what they show for American Bottle Co.


			https://sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/AllLogoTableslow.pdf


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 7, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Interesting to note the Table provided by the Bottle Research Group (Bill Lockhart, Bill Lindsey, Carol Serr, Pete Schulz, and Beau Schriever) is conflicting.
> It shows that N is from Obear-Nester Glass Co.  I have a Canadian Crush bottle made by this firm with the N inside a box as described in the table.
> Check out what they show for American Bottle Co.
> 
> ...


Interesting


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 7, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Interesting to note the Table provided by the Bottle Research Group (Bill Lockhart, Bill Lindsey, Carol Serr, Pete Schulz, and Beau Schriever) is conflicting.
> It shows that N is from Obear-Nester Glass Co.  I have a Canadian Crush bottle made by this firm with the N inside a box as described in the table.
> Check out what they show for American Bottle Co.
> 
> ...


That's what I first thought. There are Obear-Nester N without a square. I think earlier ones. Isn't the date code 2 numbers on the right side of the N in a square symbol.
ROBBYBOBBY64.








						Obear-Nester Glass Company: "N in a square" mark on old bottles
					

"N in a Square" trademark: Obear-Nester Glass Company, East St. Louis, Illinois ~ glass bottles & jars, information, brief summary.



					glassbottlemarks.com


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 8, 2021)

Yes they indicate the N alone is earlier 1890's-1910?...but they question that, so it's not conclusive. My green quart has the matching mark to this bottle posted 29N, and my Canadian Crush with the N in a box has no # to the right.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 8, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Yes they indicate the N alone is earlier 1890's-1910?...but they question that, so it's not conclusive. My green quart has the matching mark to this bottle posted 29N, and my Canadian Crush with the N in a box has no # to the right.


Is the # below the N? If not to the right?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

Here's a pic.


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is the # below the N? If not to the right?
> 
> 
> 
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 8, 2021)

I know I have one or more like this. I can't remember which bottle. I will look at my crushys later. I wish companies kept better records.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I know I have one or more like this. I can't remember which bottle. I will look at my crushys later. I wish companies kept better records.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


10-4 thanks much ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## Styleman60 (Dec 8, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thought I would share the Green Mr.Crushy I got at the bottle show in Terre Haute today. Been looking for it for some time. Nice meeting Cokemanracer there. He had a booth there. Glad I went .View attachment 232591View attachment 232592 .











Very nice I’ve been very lucky to add the large and the small version of this bottle to my collection this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

Sweet! Beauty!


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 8, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Thought I would share the Green Mr.Crushy I got at the bottle show in Terre Haute today. Been looking for it for some time. Nice meeting Cokemanracer there. He had a booth there. Glad I went .View attachment 232591View attachment 232592 .


THIS DESIGN PUTS ME IN MIND OF THE OLD PEPPER SAUCE BOTTLES. I CAN SEE WHY ITS WELL LIKED BY POST 1900 COLLECTORS....


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> THIS DESIGN PUTS ME IN MIND OF THE OLD PEPPER SAUCE BOTTLES. I CAN SEE WHY ITS WELL LIKED BY POST 1900 COLLECTORS....


Do you have pics of the Dr pepper pepper sauce bottles. Never heard of those! Thanks


----------



## Old man digger (Dec 8, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Do you have pics of the Dr pepper pepper sauce bottles. Never heard of those! Thanks


NO I DO NOT HAVE A PHOTO OR A BOTTLE OF THAT TYPE SORRY


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

Old man digger said:


> NO I DO NOT HAVE A PHOTO OR A BOTTLE OF THAT TYPE SORRY


Okay


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 8, 2021)

Styleman60 said:


> Very nice I’ve been very lucky to add the large and the small version of this bottle to my collection this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That 28oz is unbelievable. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That 28oz is unbelievable.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That is awesome  I am working on another green Mr.Crushy!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 8, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Okay


Like this?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Like this?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Wow! Another beauty!


----------



## Styleman60 (Dec 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That 28oz is unbelievable.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.



This also came my way






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 8, 2021)

Styleman60 said:


> This also came my way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like it just came off the line. O.C.s are my favorites!


----------



## Jazepeters (Dec 8, 2021)

Styleman60 said:


> This also came my way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## Jazepeters (Dec 8, 2021)

Wow! Any 26oz brown for sale?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 8, 2021)

Styleman60 said:


> This also came my way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo-hoo, that's an other beauty. Love those.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 8, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Is the # below the N? If not to the right?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


No the number is first like this:  29N


----------



## Jonnycrush (Dec 24, 2021)

Styleman60 said:


> This also came my way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! Very nice collection of Crush bottles you have. I’m still looking to add that bottle to my collection.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 24, 2021)

Jonnycrush said:


> Wow!!! Very nice collection of Crush bottles you have. I’m still looking to add that bottle to my collection.


Yes that's a beauty ther! Orange Crush and Dr pepper are my favorites.  There are no bad Orange Crush bottles.! Right.?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 25, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Yes that's a beauty ther! Orange Crush and Dr pepper are my favorites.  There are no bad Orange Crush bottles.! Right.?


Nope! I too always loved the Green ones. I have switched gears and am no longer collecting Acl's or embossed crowntops. I, like many, tastes has changed, maybe matured? I like the older applied and blobtops now. I still love to see others collections and might regret my decision but I don't think so.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Dec 25, 2021)

You have matured past me, ROBBYBOBBY, I'm still totally stuck with embossed crown-tops LOL


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 26, 2021)

bottle-o-pop said:


> You have matured past me, ROBBYBOBBY, I'm still totally stuck with embossed crown-tops LOL


I am the most immature person you will ever meet. 17 year old in a 57 year old body. I still love the Acls and embossed bottles. I have boxes of them in storage. One day I will take them out and post them for sale. I can't hold on to everything unfortunately. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I am the most immature person you will ever meet. 17 year old in a 57 year old body. I still love the Acls and embossed bottles. I have boxes of them in storage. One day I will take them out and post them for sale. I can't hold on to everything unfortunately.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Me to. Ha


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 26, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Me to. Ha


Age has always been a matter of the mind...it doesn't matter if you don't mind.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 26, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Age has always been a matter of the mind...it doesn't matter if you don't mind.
> ROBBYBOBBY64





ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Age has always been a matter of the mind...it doesn't matter if you don't mind.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 26, 2021)

Yes. Someone (so called family) seen my collection of ACLs yesterday and more or less said your an idiot for collecting that crap! Lol.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 26, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Yes. Someone (so called family) seen my collection of ACLs yesterday and more or less said your an idiot for collecting that crap! Lol.


It's Hereditary tell them. My Brothers love it when I remind them we are related...Lol! My Father who i Love dearly said Bobby, I don't want you digging no dumps, it's poison! I know he is right. I am always careful. He is also 90+ years so he knows more than me.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 26, 2021)

Jstorm said:


> Yes. Someone (so called family) seen my collection of ACLs yesterday and more or less said your an idiot for collecting that crap! Lol.




Some people don't get it, you do or you don't, some people will say WOW, Love it, It's Cool, & Some will say WOW, That's a bunch of Garbage, just throw it away. LEON.


----------



## Jstorm (Dec 26, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> Some people don't get it, you do or you don't, some people will say WOW, Love it, It's Cool, & Some will say WOW, That's a bunch of Garbage, just throw it away. LEON.


Your absolutely 100 percent right. Better than what they do which is frickin nothing and worry about tomorrow! Thanks for that Leon


----------



## Csa (Dec 28, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Yes they indicate the N alone is earlier 1890's-1910?...but they question that, so it's not conclusive. My green quart has the matching mark to this bottle posted 29N, and my Canadian Crush with the N in a box has no # to the right.


Not sure where to weigh in on this with regard to the mark. I have several soda/beer bottles with 26N, 27n, 29n and 26s. I think they are American Bottle co from their Newark Oh or Streator IL plants with the number representing the date. Here’s a chart from SHA. Thoughts?


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 28, 2021)

Csa said:


> Not sure where to weigh in on this with regard to the mark. I have several soda/beer bottles with 26N, 27n, 29n and 26s. I think they are American Bottle co from their Newark Oh or Streator IL plants with the number representing the date. Here’s a chart from SHA. Thoughts?
> View attachment 233460


Yes I believe Mr. Lockhart and his associates have the most current and accurate information built on the foundation of the researches indicated in the article. As my quart has the 29N for 1929, that seems correct to me.
Thanks for bringing this back into focus!...hahaha!


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Dec 29, 2021)

30s, 31s, 30n bottles were made in Streator and Newark, but American Bottle didn't own those plants then, Owens-Illinois bought the American plants in 1930.


----------



## patagonian digger (May 24, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Thought I would share the Green Mr.Crushy I got at the bottle show in Terre Haute today. Been looking for it for some time. Nice meeting Cokemanracer there. He had a booth there. Glad I went .View attachment 232591View attachment 232592 .


There are some letters above the "O C" and a number between them. Maybe they are marks of the glass maker.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Jun 3, 2022)

Those letters you see above the O C are the letters on the back of the bottle, re: the patent date, etc.


----------

